# Cel Code P0299 With Apr Stage 2+ Flash After VW Reflash Recall



## RSGLI (Sep 10, 2006)

Who has the APR stage 2+ flash and having a CEL Code P0299. before i got the recall done at the dealer i had the beta flash and this is when i start having the CEL and they put me back to the regular software and to see if it was a software problem or a problem with my car but i knew it was the flash. After the recall i got re-programed with regular program. I wanted to see if they changed the beta program since it was not on the server any more and my rep told me that they made the the beta regular software and they made some changes to it. So i got flashed with the stage 2+ and found the program to be less aggressive so i know they made changes to it but i am still having a CEL when ever it hits 20 psi. I have talked to Andy at APR since Keith don't know anything







.I know there is nothing wrong with my car because when it is in stock mode i don't have a CEL and the car has been checked by the dealer and they cant find a problem so i know it is a software problem. So is there any one else out their having the same problem with this program. I thought they fixed to problem by changing the program but i guess not but i guess i will leave it like it is till stage 3 is released. I hope when i get that i don't have the same CEL problem.









_Modified by RSGLI at 5:23 PM 6-10-2007_

_Modified by RSGLI at 7:16 AM 6-11-2007_


_Modified by RSGLI at 2:42 PM 6-11-2007_


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Cel Code P2099 With Apr Stage 2+ Flash After VW Reflash Recall (RSGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RSGLI* »_ * I know there is nothing wrong with my car because when it is in stock mode i don't have a CEL and the car has been checked by the dealer and they cant find a problem so i know it is a software problem *. So is there any one else out their having the same problem with this program. I thought they fixed to problem by changing the program but i guess not but * i guess i will leave it like it is till stage 3 is released.* I hope when i get that i don't have the same CEL problem.








 
The first statement in bold is not always true because you may have a sensor that's still acceptable range and functions well in stock mode ,but when its in chipped mode that's same sensor is not performing well enough to perform its tasks and job to a higher standard needed for being chipped .
IMO if you wait for a stage 3 for your car that not going to fix what may be wrong with your car and it will only magnifies your problem even more . I suggest investing in a VAG tool or find someone that has one that can help you do some log testing to see if any of your sensors are not functioning 100 %.Hope this helps







Bob.G
p.s. Think of how many cars are APR chipped with your same setup with no issue and maybe one or two with issue?? most of the time its something with the hardware or sensor in the car .


----------



## RSGLI (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Cel Code P2099 With Apr Stage 2+ Flash After VW Reflash Recall (rracerguy717)*

Well i under stand what you are saying but i use to work at a vw dealer and i know all of the techs their and the 2 main master techs are the best. The guy who checked out my car is very thrall and he spent over 3 hours checking every measuring block and everything even did a boost leak test and pulled the dv valve and checked it so i know their is nothing wrong with the car. And i only have a CEL on the new stage 2+ program. But thank you for you comment just checking if someone Else is having the same problem with this program.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: Cel Code P2099 With Apr Stage 2+ Flash After VW Reflash Recall (RSGLI)*

P2099? You sure about that? That code isn't even listed? What's the code description?


----------



## RSGLI (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Cel Code P2099 With Apr Stage 2+ Flash After VW Reflash Recall (veedubtek)*

It is P0299 Turbocharger Underboost i made a typo


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Cel Code P2099 With Apr Stage 2+ Flash After VW Reflash Recall (RSGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RSGLI* »_It is P0299 Turbocharger Underboost i made a typo








 
Its hard to use P -codes to narrow down the exact problem compared to using the Ross-vag . But looking at what you wrote here it sounds like something is not holding the boost . Ive seen this type of code come up when there too big of a difference between " request boost" that the software is calling for and " actual boost " that the map sensor is sensing in the charge pipe . I would get your hands on a Ross - vag and log " actual" boost versus "Actual " and see what the difference looks like .







Bob.G


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Cel Code P2099 With Apr Stage 2+ Flash After VW Reflash Recall (RSGLI)*

im havin the same problem, i only have stage one but if i put it in 93 and drive hard i will get a cell (P0299 Turbocharger Underboost) in less then 5 min. in stock i dont have any problems what so ever, on 93 i only hit 14 psi on my boost gauge. i have a forge blow off valve so i dont know if that is a problem....


_Modified by Digipix at 1:33 PM 6-11-2007_


----------



## RSGLI (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Cel Code P2099 With Apr Stage 2+ Flash After VW Reflash Recall (Digipix)*

Glad to see that i am not the only one having the same problem. I have access to vag com so i will do some some loging this week. Thanks for all of the replies to my post just need some light sheaded on this problem since apr won't help fix the problem.


----------



## SLYMK6 (Apr 22, 2005)

Could this be a result of failed PCV / DV ? or just boost leaks somewhere? I'm not sure but I think I have this problem as well.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (SLY MK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLY MK5* »_Could this be a result of failed PCV / DV ? or just boost leaks somewhere? .

Thats what im thinking . What happens the software is seeing too much of a difference between Actual and request boost . Try and log those blocks with a VAG and see what you come up with .







Bob.G


----------



## RSGLI (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (SLY MK5)*

Everything has been checked at the dealer by the best vw master tech he checked the pcv valve and the dv so everything is ok no boost leaks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (RSGLI)*

Typically the P0299 code results in a failing or failed DV. I have seen this many many times. I would start in that area on the troubleshooting. Also, like many other folks are saying, the PCV could also be the cause of this "underboost" condition. I have actually personally gone through the failed DV scenario on my A3, so I think that's where I would bein looking. 
As always, keep us informed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RSGLI (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

there is nothing wrong with my car because when it is in stock mode i don't have a CEL and the car has been checked by the dealer and they cant find a problem 
*there is nothing wrong with my car because when it is in stock mode i don't have a CEL and the car has been checked by the dealer and they cant find a problem*


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (RSGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RSGLI* »_there is nothing wrong with my car because when it is in stock mode i don't have a CEL and the car has been checked by the dealer and they cant find a problem 
*there is nothing wrong with my car because when it is in stock mode i don't have a CEL and the car has been checked by the dealer and they cant find a problem* 









Yes they can find a problem. If they logged your car like you did they would find an underboost code. Trust me, saying a dealer has checked your car does not mean there is not a problem. They dont even know how to datalog at most dealerships. There are hundreds of people who have your code and if the code was requesting an unattainable boost then everyone would get an underboost code. It doesnt. There are other codes that even request more boost than APR. As suggested, dont let your dealer try and blame everything else. Have them find the reason you are not making requested boost. At the very least take some logs in third gear and post them up here.
cheers! mike


_Modified by bhvrdr at 1:42 PM 6-13-2007_


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (RSGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RSGLI* »_there is nothing wrong with my car because when it is in stock mode i don't have a CEL 

 
People are trying to help and your not listening . 
Lets look at your famous statement above .
what a stock car running boost ?? maybe 10ish lbs ?? 
whats a chipped cars boost?? 20ish+ ?? 
now can you see your asking the DV, pcv and anything else that helps hold your boost to perform flawless and hold back approx TWICE what it was design to hold. So yes your " tech " might have checked things and they may seem in good working order at 10lbs of boost but at 20 pounds in chipped mode the weak component like a failing DV and or pcv check valve cant hold well and that's why your getting the cell in chipped mode and not in stock mode .
Like i said in my first post on the first pages . Run the car in chipped mode and get your hands on a vag and do logs of request boost versus actual boost and you will see that the request is not being satisfied which is causing your cell. 
Now if that the case you have to figure out exactly whats not holding your boost and i would start with a failing DV and go from there .Hope this sheds some light on things .







Bob.G


----------



## RSGLI (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

Ok i am going to to log's this weekend to see whats going on but if the dv is failing i would have the code all of the time not just when in 93 i am a gm tech and i know if a part is failing you are going to have the problem all of the time. Throwing parts at the car is not fixing the problem







also if i was having dv or pcv i would notice lower boost from my gauge and the tech that works on car has never had a car he could not fix. He is the best i believe him. I worked with this guy for a year so i know how theral he is so don't go knocking him i don't know how the techs are at your dealers they must suck. I know everybody is trying to help and i am thankful but everyone keeps saying the same thing that i have explained in the first post i just looking to see how many people are having the same problem with this program. Thanks for all of you replies.










_Modified by RSGLI at 9:48 PM 6-21-2007_


----------



## Izzy GTI (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (RSGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RSGLI* »_Ok i am going to to log's this weekend to see whats going on but if the dv is failing i would have the code all of the time not just when in 93 i am a gm tech and i know if a part is failing you are going to have the problem all of the time. Throwing parts at the car is not fixing the problem







also if i was having dv or pcv i would notice lower boost from my gauge and the tech that works on car has never had a car he could not fix. He may soon be working for vwoa as their problem solver with cars that other techs cant fix so he is the best i believe him. I worked with this guy for a year so i know how theral he is so don't go knocking him i don't know how the techs are at your dealers they must suck. I know everybody is trying to help and i am thankful but everyone keeps saying the same thing that i have explained in the first post i just looking to see how many people are having the same problem with this program. Thanks for all of you replies.









Unfortunately I have joined the club and have the same CEL! I'll be installing my Forge DV as soon as I get the appropriate hose pieces and zip ties from Forge and hopefully this solves the problem.


----------



## RSGLI (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*



rracerguy717 said:


> Now if that the case you have to figure out exactly whats not holding your boost and i would start with a failing DV and go from there .Hope this sheds some light on things .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RSGLI (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (Izzy GTI)*

Cool let me know how that works out.


----------



## kmk_53 (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: (RSGLI)*

So what did the logs say? I know what you told me but did it shed any light on your problem?


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (RSGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RSGLI* »_Ok i am going to to log's this weekend to see whats going on but if the dv is failing i would have the code all of the time not just when in 93 i am a gm tech and i know if a part is failing you are going to have the problem all of the time. Throwing parts at the car is not fixing the problem







also if i was having dv or pcv i would notice lower boost from my gauge and the tech that works on car has never had a car he could not fix. He may soon be working for vwoa as their problem solver with cars that other techs cant fix so he is the best i believe him. I worked with this guy for a year so i know how theral he is so don't go knocking him i don't know how the techs are at your dealers they must suck. I know everybody is trying to help and i am thankful but everyone keeps saying the same thing that i have explained in the first post i just looking to see how many people are having the same problem with this program. Thanks for all of you replies.










Wait a minute...you're a GM tech and you can't understand how something could leak boost at 20psi but not at 10psi? There's a reason everyone keeps saying what they are saying...you have a boost leak, not a software glitch...have your "problem solver" tech check the system with 20psi and find the leak...it's extremely simple, no guesswork involved.

btw - vwoa's "problem solvers" aka tech helpline, are 95% morons straight out of school.


----------



## RSGLI (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (veedubtek)*

Yes i am a gm tech now but i was a Subaru and Isuzu tech for a year and a half and a also have worked for Toyota,vw also so. I am not some dumb ass that just got a vw this is my 3rd one well one of the was a Audi but almost the same thing so i do know a great deal about turbocharged cars and one thing i know if you have a boost leak at 20psi you still should find the same leak at 10 psi. its just like a tire if you have a small whole in it if you have 30psi in it and drop it down to 15psi you still should find the leak after you spray it with soapy water it is the same principal.


_Modified by RSGLI at 3:38 PM 6-18-2007_


----------



## RSGLI (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (kmk_53)*

Ok i did the logs and it is about 1psi off from the gauge so i want to get another boost gauge to make sure it is correct.


----------



## Davespeed (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (RSGLI)*

Wow.... Keeping an eye on this thread.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Typically the P0299 code results in a failing or failed DV. I have seen this many many times. I would start in that area on the troubleshooting. Also, like many other folks are saying, the PCV could also be the cause of this "underboost" condition. I have actually personally gone through the failed DV scenario on my A3, so I think that's where I would bein looking. 
As always, keep us informed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

He said a Master Tech checked both of those out. Not a problem.








http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...00665
OP, why are you posting P codes and not the real codes?
I agree with DAVESPEED http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

I would like to see actual vs. requested boost and the advanced i.d. dtc info.


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: (RSGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RSGLI* »_one thing i know if you have a boost leak at 20psi you still should find the same leak at 10 psi. its just like a tire if you have a small whole in it if you have 30psi in it and drop it down to 15psi you still should find the leak after you spray it with soapy water it is the same principal.
_Modified by RSGLI at 8:53 PM 6-17-2007_

Not "quite" true. Hi, rubber engineer here, we make inflatable seals and gaskets plus hoses and molded rubber parts. If the leak is in the DV, rubber hose, or plastic hose, differential PSI ratings cause different leak rates. See, these compounds are always semi-viscoelastic, which means that given enough heat and pressure, they all flow. At higher internal PSI, you'll see a higher leak rate, and at a lower internal PSI you'll see a lower leak rate. It's based on the annulus size, compound elasticity, and temperature. So, at lower boost, "there could" be no or little leak, and at higher boost you could actually see a leak develop. We see leak deltas all over the place... so it's hard to nail down leak rates... suffice to say that you can have false-negative readings even if you had a good leak rate monitor. 
You're spot on about the soapy water. We use the same method to find really small leaks that we can't locate.
Cheers,
KH


_Modified by Kid Hobo at 2:06 PM 6-18-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (Kid Hobo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kid Hobo* »_
Not "quite" true. Hi, rubber engineer here, we make inflatable seals and gaskets plus hoses and molded rubber parts. If the leak is in the DV, rubber hose, or plastic hose, differential PSI ratings cause different leak rates. See, these compounds are always semi-viscoelastic, which means that given enough heat and pressure, they all flow. At higher internal PSI, you'll see a higher leak rate, and at a lower internal PSI you'll see a lower leak rate. It's based on the annulus size, compound elasticity, and temperature. So, at lower boost, "there could" be no or little leak, and at higher boost you could actually see a leak develop. We see leak deltas all over the place... so it's hard to nail down leak rates... suffice to say that you can have false-negative readings even if you had a good leak rate monitor. 
You're spot on about the soapy water. We use the same method to find really small leaks that we can't locate.
Cheers,
KH

_Modified by Kid Hobo at 2:06 PM 6-18-2007_

wow, and who said the world isn't fragmenting into very detailed and precise specializations.
thanks for the post. I learned. Its what I guessed but having real world experience chime in is very nice.


----------



## RSGLI (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (Kid Hobo)*

Ok one thing i failed to post is that on the regular program i guess stage 1 or stage 1+ whatever the program is with out exaust i did not have the cel so it was still over stock boost.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (RSGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RSGLI* »_Ok one thing i failed to post is that on the regular program i guess stage 1 or stage 1+ whatever the program is with out exaust i did not have the cel so it was still over stock boost.









so this means you had no issues with stage 1 but after you installed an exhaust and stage 2+ software, the issues began?
if so, this would still be consistent with a pcv issue or some such. have you tested the pcv?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
so this means you had no issues with stage 1 but after you installed an exhaust and stage 2+ software, the issues began?
if so, this would still be consistent with a pcv issue or some such. have you tested the pcv?

That was already stated








I'd be more worried about egt's


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
That was already stated








I'd be more worried about egt's









This has nothing to do with EGT's.


_Modified by iThread at 4:45 PM 6-18-2007_


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
so this means you had no issues with stage 1 but after you installed an exhaust and stage 2+ software, the issues began?
if so, this would still be consistent with a pcv issue or some such. have you tested the pcv?

That sounds about right since with a small leak, the turbo can still spool enough to make stage 1 boost request, but with SII+ software, it cannot. 
Not sure how the new post-OY or 07 software is, but on my 06, S1 only requested a peak of 17psi tapering down to 8psi at redline, whereas SII+ software requests a more significant 20.5psi peak and 10.5psi at redline
Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
That was already stated








I'd be more worried about egt's









actually, there are no egt's to worry about as he is our client. maybe if he had someone else's code but egt's have been verified repeatedly to be inline with our products. thanks for the tips though.
and I was merely asking for clarification and to let the op know I am following and trying to help. I'm sorry you didn't like my post however I didn't direct it towards you so I don't feel bad.


----------



## RSGLI (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yes it was checked and it was ok but i took the pcv mod off because i had to take it to the dealer like Andy asked me to so i never put it back on. My boost hits about 19 to 20 psi in lower gears and in higher gears it hits about 15 to 17 psi in mid and higher rpm's.


----------



## RSGLI (Sep 10, 2006)

Here is the code from logs this pass weekend
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 B HW: 1K0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030
Coding: 0403010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 05040
1 Fault Found:
000665 - Boost Pressure Regulation: Control Range Not Reached 
P0299 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 23414 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 22:22:11
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 4842 /min
Load: 85.8 %
Speed: 66.0 km/h
Temperature: 87.0°C
Temperature: 36.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.843 V
Readiness: 0000 0001


----------



## slimwonder (Jun 21, 2007)

Same problem on 06 A4. Got the APR chip 3 and Carbonio Intake 3 weeks ago. CEL soon came on. I've changed the DV - No better. and pressurized the system - No leaks. Watching and waiting for a solution.


----------



## RSGLI (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (slimwonder)*

Good to see other people are having the same problem but Keith or Andy have no posted in a few days so back to what i said they are not helping at all to fix the problem and wont admit that it is a program problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (RSGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RSGLI* »_Good to see other people are having the same problem but Keith or Andy have no posted in a few days so back to what i said they are not helping at all to fix the problem and wont admit that it is a program problem.

I apologize that I haven't posted. I have nothing to post as we are researching it.
And no, I won't admit its a program problem until I have verified that it is. Just so you know, we've sold over 1500 stage 2+ flashes for 06 transverse FSI's. If this was a problem with the code, there would surely be more than just your report so its difficult to blame the calibration with such limited data. If others were having the same issue with the same software then it would lend some credence to your guess but since none of that exists, your detemination that it is the code is just that, a guess.










_Modified by [email protected] at 12:20 PM 6-21-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (slimwonder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slimwonder* »_Same problem on 06 A4. Got the APR chip 3 and Carbonio Intake 3 weeks ago. CEL soon came on. I've changed the DV - No better. and pressurized the system - No leaks. Watching and waiting for a solution.

When you changed the d.v. did you inspect it for tears? Can you pm me your name and place of install and approx. date of install?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
If this was a problem with the code, there would surely be *more than just your report* so its difficult to blame the calibration with such limited data. If others were having the same issue with the same software then it would lend some credence to your guess but since none of that exists, your detemination that it is the code is just that, a guess.









_Modified by [email protected] at 12:20 PM 6-21-2007_

I count 4 people with the same problem in this thread. So there are "more than just his report" as you call it. These aren't guesses. They are codes that are being set.
Now carry on and help these people http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom/APR (Feb 27, 2001)

*Re: (RSGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RSGLI* »_Good to see other people are having the same problem but Keith or Andy have no posted in a few days so back to what i said they are not helping at all to fix the problem and wont admit that it is a program problem.

You need to take your car to a COMPETENT (notice I did not necessarily say certified or qualified) mechanic who will diagnose your car properly and determine what is wrong with it. 
BY FAR, the most common problems on cars with this error code are a failed diverter valve or PCV valve. Looking at the outside of the diverter valve or running output tests on it will not tell if the diaphram is torn. The only way to do this is to pull the valve off the car and physically manipulate the diaphram while looking for tears. 
When Andy's BONE stock A3 got this error code, he took it to a dealer whose "Master Tech" said nothing was wrong with his car. He brought the car back here, and we immediately pulled off his diverter valve to discover a torn diaphram on it. Ten minutes later his car was running great again with a new DV.
FWIW, the current "C" diverter valve is on national backorder through Audi/VW... I tried to order a few more for us to have them in stock today, because we get people with torn DV's all the time. Them being out usually either means they are having a LOT of failures or there is about to be supercession on the part... I will try call some "higher ups" at VW national tech support to see if they know anything about this.


----------



## trbowgn (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Tom/APR)*

Pull those strings Tom! I have a few DV's just not sure which revision they are.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
I count 4 people with the same problem in this thread. So there are "more than just his report" as you call it. These aren't guesses. They are codes that are being set.
Now carry on and help these people http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Actually, 2 people with the same calibration, one on an 07 transverse calibration and the 4th is on a longitudinal calibration. All different cal's except 2 people on the 06 transverse. Of the 4 only 2 have followed diagnostic procedures close to our recomendations, the op and the A4 client and they were just given new info. The other 2 state they are going to try changing d.v.'s or test the pcv.
Please leave the tech support in regards to our products up to us. I appreciate your concern but your time may be put to better use by continuing to rip the heads off of your kittenzz.










_Modified by [email protected] at 1:14 PM 6-21-2007_


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (Tom/APR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom/APR* »_
You need to take your car to a COMPETENT (notice I did not necessarily say certified or qualified) mechanic who will diagnose your car properly and determine what is wrong with it. 
BY FAR, the most common problems on cars with this error code are a failed diverter valve or PCV valve. Looking at the outside of the diverter valve or running output tests on it will not tell if the diaphram is torn. The only way to do this is to pull the valve off the car and physically manipulate the diaphram while looking for tears. 
When Andy's BONE stock A3 got this error code, he took it to a dealer whose "Master Tech" said nothing was wrong with his car. He brought the car back here, and we immediately pulled off his diverter valve to discover a torn diaphram on it. Ten minutes later his car was running great again with a new DV.
FWIW, the current "C" diverter valve is on national backorder through Audi/VW... I tried to order a few more for us to have them in stock today, because we get people with torn DV's all the time. Them being out usually either means they are having a LOT of failures or there is about to be supercession on the part... I will try call some "higher ups" at VW national tech support to see if they know anything about this.



http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

When you're pushin 21psi on an otherwise stock system, you gotta expect something to give....DV's and PCV's are failing regularly on stock cars, let alone chipped. My buddies stage 2 GLI blew a DV back in March. Last week, he shows up pushing only 8psi...16,000 miles later, that new DV was junk...accompanied by a P0299 code of course.


----------



## RSGLI (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (Tom/APR)*

Ok just to verify that the dv and pcv are ok which i already new they were. I had a brand new "c" dv valve that i had bought a while back at the dealer when i had the beta program. So yesterday i pulled the "b" dv off and looked at it and nothing was wrong with it as my tech had told me. So i put the "c" dv in anyways and drove the car and guess what i still have the same cel with the same code and today to check the pcv i put the pcv valve fix on to check that and guess what still got a cel so it goes back to what i said throwing parts on the car will not fixing the problem so guess again. You all will not even admit that their may be a problem with the program. Maby i need to thing twice about buying the stage 3 from you guys. And as for the ASE tech Keith knows the him he works at lee vw in fwb Florida his name is Brian mack he check his r32 out and his w8 passat. So if you want to call him and tell him he did not check my car out correctly go ahead. Also ask George Lowe about Brian if you wont take my word for it .He figured out what was wrong with my Buddy's gli that bought stage 3+ from you all. It was a bad module in the ecu that you all had installed. I am just looking for some support from you guys that all but when you,Andy and Keith keeps saying that it is a pcv or the dv valve it makes me up set http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif because i already have said several times that every thing was checked out. I have done everything you all asked me to do. Don't think i a pissed off at you all about the cel i am upset that every body keeps saying the same thing. i am not one of those people trying to bash APR because i am not i wanted to see how many other people are having the same problem so yall can try to help fix our problem and not just assume and throw parts at it. So can you all do some research with the program of offer any assistance.










_Modified by RSGLI at 9:16 PM 6-21-2007_


----------



## RSGLI (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (veedubtek)*

The most boost i have seen latley is about 19psi every blue moon the gauge will hit 20psi but it has to be in a high gear like 4,5,6. I wish it would hit 21 or 22psi. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (RSGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RSGLI* »_The most boost i have seen latley is about 19psi every blue moon the gauge will hit 20psi but it has to be in a high gear like 4,5,6. I wish it would hit 21 or 22psi. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you're not going to hit 21 or 22psi on SII+. It simply isn't programmed to do that.
Dave


----------



## slimwonder (Jun 21, 2007)

O.K. New development. After CEL came on 3 hours after changing d/v and pressuring system, it spontaneously went off this morning. Maybe a bad sensor? I'm going to run it in stock mode for a while and see if it comes back on, then switch back to chipped mode.


----------



## majid (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (veedubtek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubtek* »_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

When you're pushin 21psi on an otherwise stock system, you gotta expect something to give....DV's and PCV's are failing regularly on stock cars, let alone chipped. My buddies stage 2 GLI blew a DV back in March. Last week, he shows up pushing only 8psi...16,000 miles later, that new DV was junk...accompanied by a P0299 code of course. 

After replacing the DV I jumped right back up to 19psi. Shortly after, I got the code again. Personal opinion here. Got to be the PCV. Is everyone aware that if you are running the old style PCV there are two check valves inside. New style only one with the other relocated to the turbo vent pipe. I replaced the pipe but not the PCV(yet). We'll see what happens.
RSGLI. Mr veedubtek here is my master mechanic buddy. There isn't anything he can't fix. This engine and the way things are set up is still new to him and most other people. Your dudes may be good but they don't know what they are doing with this engine completely yet. Take it to an APR distributor. Somebody who deals with pretty much just these problems every day instead of somebody with great knowledge of the 1.8t and guessing on the 2.0t fsi


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (RSGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RSGLI* »_Good to see other people are having the same problem but Keith or Andy have no posted in a few days so back to what i said they are not helping at all to fix the problem and wont admit that it is a program problem.

The reason I have not been posting is because I have a fractured rib, and have been home resting. 
What Tom has mentioned about the exact same code that I had as well is true, I had master techs tell me theres nothing wrong, and blam, the problem was still there! 
1 Fault Found:
000665 - Boost Pressure Regulation: Control Range Not Reached 
P0299 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - 
This code is typical of a blown DV, or some type of PCV issue. Please check all of your check valves, PCV system, DV, etc. There are several cars around that YES, have had the issue, but was resolved with a little bit of elbow grease. 
I remember once on the phone we were talking about this and you stated your were going to do the PCV mod. Did you ever do that? I can't remember if you did or not. 
Like Keith stated above, we are not admitting to a SW problem because it has not been proven to be a software issue. 
Brian, instead of going through this conversation on the forums and sit here and bash APR, why not call and speak to me about and let Tom and I assist you over the phone?


----------



## RSGLI (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ANDY did you read my replay to tom at all well it looks like you did not because* i said i did not thread this to bash APR *and if you did read it you should have saw that i put the pcv fix on yesterday and the new dv the day before. Not to be a ass or any thing if you had read my post you would not have posted what you did. So if you don't mind go back to my reply to tom and read it.










_Modified by RSGLI at 10:15 AM 6-22-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (RSGLI)*

I understand Brian, and I read the whole thread, even though you are saying your not bashing APR, it comes across as that.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Just to clarify, your Thread title has the wrong error code...


----------



## RSGLI (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (majid)*

FYI my APR distributor does not have a clue about the 2.0 fsi cars yet because their is only about 4 to 5 cars in this area running around with APR software and i think i am the only one with the stage 2+ program and if he has any technical questions he talks to same tech that works on my car.


----------



## RSGLI (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yea i made a typo on that. But look i have done every you all asked me to do and i have even double checked. What do i do now? *i am not pissed a you or anybody Else at APR *but i am tired of Herring the same thing i have already clarified. I think it is messy to bash a company on the forms unless you rip someone off but that is not the case here.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Just to clarify, your Thread title has the wrong error code... 

That was already mentioned and he acknowledged that. Maybe iThread can fix the title http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
That was already mentioned and he acknowledged that. Maybe iThread can fix the title http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Edit: FIxed it


_Modified by iThread at 11:16 AM 6-22-2007_


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I would like to see actual vs. requested boost and the advanced i.d. dtc info.



_Quote, originally posted by *kmk_53* »_So what did the logs say? I know what you told me but did it shed any light on your problem?


_Quote, originally posted by *bhvrdr* »_
At the very least take some logs in third gear and post them up here.
cheers! mike


I was wondering this before. Can you get us some logs? I think it will really help people be able to help you.
cheers! Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (RSGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RSGLI* »_Yea i made a typo on that. But look i have done every you all asked me to do and i have even double checked. What do i do now? *i am not pissed a you or anybody Else at APR *but i am tired of Herring the same thing i have already clarified. I think it is messy to bash a company on the forms unless you rip someone off but that is not the case here.









The problem is that we don't have anyone else with the same issue that hasn't resolved it with a d.v. or pcv fix.
You know us, we love to help but I just don't have any suggestions. I know you feel like its a problem with the software but others would surely have the same issue. Andy has stage2+ on his 07 with no issues with the programming and I have ko4 on an 06 with no issues. We also have 1000's of customers on the same software as you.
I could spend years looking at the programming but if I can't recreate the issue I'll need your car. As of yet, APR can't recreate the issue nor can any of our other customers.
If you bring me your car and we fix it by some other means than programming, what is a fair labor rate to you for the service? If its fixed via programming it would be a very rare issue, like affects one in every 1500 or so. The latter seems the least likely to me.
What would you like us to do? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
That was already mentioned and he acknowledged that. Maybe iThread can fix the title http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Oh I know, im just given him a hard time.


----------



## RSGLI (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The problem is that we don't have anyone else with the same issue that hasn't resolved it with a d.v. or pcv fix.

*If you bring me your car and we fix it by some other means than programming, *what is a fair labor rate to you for the service? If its fixed via programming it would be a very rare issue, like affects one in every 1500 or so. The latter seems the least likely to me.
What would you like us to do? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 






















You work on my car that is so funny when i told George and Pam that we had a good laugh on that one. But someone Else from APR that knows what they are doing is different ia am very picky who i let work on my car. I tell you what i will pay 100.00 diag time is you can find a defective part on the car causing the problem But if someone does not find a problem with the car i don't pay anything and you will owe me will pm you on what that would be.


----------



## Izzy GTI (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The problem is that we don't have anyone else with the same issue that hasn't resolved it with a d.v. or pcv fix.
You know us, we love to help but I just don't have any suggestions. I know you feel like its a problem with the software but others would surely have the same issue. Andy has stage2+ on his 07 with no issues with the programming and I have ko4 on an 06 with no issues. We also have 1000's of customers on the same software as you.
I could spend years looking at the programming but if I can't recreate the issue I'll need your car. As of yet, APR can't recreate the issue nor can any of our other customers.
If you bring me your car and we fix it by some other means than programming, what is a fair labor rate to you for the service? If its fixed via programming it would be a very rare issue, like affects one in every 1500 or so. The latter seems the least likely to me.
What would you like us to do? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

This doesn't help your case RSGLI, but after installing my Forge DV, for the time being, I don't have the code. Granted, I haven't pushed the car all that hard and actually the CEL P0299 has been on and off (with the stock DV) for no apparent reason, all on Stage 2+. Anywho, after having the Forge DV on for two days, I've yet to pull a CEL *knock on wood*, but if I do pull a CEL I'll be doing the PCV Fix (currently stock) and go from there.
Good luck, I think we need to be VERY VERY appreciative of the fact that APR is on the ball and trying to remedy the situation ASAP. *We have the luxury of having APR tech support/customer service at our finger tips.*


----------



## RSGLI (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (Izzy GTI)*

If you have a pcv failing you will get a lean code or a boost leak code i talked to my tech yesterday when i picked my car up after having some warranty work done and he told me that a stock gti came in with a cel and had a bad pcv on it and it had a boost leak code in it. I f you want pay the shipping and i will send you my pcv valve fix if you want i don't need it. i don't that is a problem with it because you would have more than the p0299 code good luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (RSGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RSGLI* »_





















You work on my car that is so funny when i told George and Pam that we had a good laugh on that one. But someone Else from APR that knows what they are doing is different ia am very picky who i let work on my car. I tell you what i will pay 100.00 diag time is you can find a defective part on the car causing the problem But if someone does not find a problem with the car i don't pay anything and you will owe me will pm you on what that would be.

lol, no its all good. just take anything I've offered to help you with and forget about it. good luck with *YOUR* issues










_Modified by [email protected] at 8:23 AM 6-27-2007_


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (RSGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RSGLI* »_If you have a pcv failing you will get a lean code or a boost leak code i talked to my tech yesterday when i picked my car up after having some warranty work done and he told me that a stock gti came in with a cel and had a bad pcv on it and it had a boost leak code in it. I f you want pay the shipping and i will send you my pcv valve fix if you want i don't need it. i don't that is a problem with it because you would have more than the p0299 code good luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You make it pretty hard for anyone to help you considering you won't spend time to take a few logs, and because you're taking your mechanic's word over the company who has invested hundreds of hours programming and testing their product. Your mechanic works on stock cars with stock programming and boost levels. A multitude of codes could be thrown for the same problem (the fuel pump TSB cites 3 codes for the same issue).
Anyways, whenever you open yourself to a different point of view, here is a log of a vehicle which had a verified PCV issue. 
Dave


----------



## slimwonder (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (Izzy GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Izzy GTI* »_
...after installing my Forge DV, for the time being, I don't have the code. Granted, I haven't pushed the car all that hard and actually the CEL P0299 has been on and off (with the stock DV) for no apparent reason, all on Stage 2+. Anywho, after having the Forge DV on for two days, I've yet to pull a CEL *knock on wood*, but if I do pull a CEL I'll be doing the PCV Fix (currently stock) and go from there.
We have the luxury of having APR tech support/customer service at our finger tips.










Okay, After changing the dv without any improvement, the CEL went off spontaneously 5 days ago. I drove cautiously in stock mode for a while, then began driving harder and harder in chipped mode. Still no CEL. I replaced it with a factory DV not the forge.


----------



## RSGLI (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (crew219)*

I was just making a statement.The problem is that you are not listening to what i am saying I am not going to wast money on parts that are covered under warranty by my dealer. Just because their are several people having the pcv and dv failing does not mean that that is whats wrong with my car. It also depends on how hard you drive the car to i don't drive my car like a bat out of hell everyday all day. so as you have read in previous post from APR they don't have any other solutions to fix my problem besides bringing them the my car. And since you know so much what value blocks do you go in to log the requested boost my buddy has vag-com and when we log it a couple of weeks ago he did not know if he was logging the correct things but it said my highest peak boost was 2.2 mb (millibar) i think that is 34psi but i don't think we were in the correct area.


----------



## RSGLI (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks a lot for no help after i offered to drive 4 hrs to auburn to let someone look at my car. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by RSGLI at 8:23 PM 6-27-2007_


----------



## hawaiian5-0 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Cel Code P0299 With Apr Stage 2+ Flash After VW Reflash Recall (RSGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RSGLI* »_ I have talked to Andy at APR since *Keith* don't know anything









I have to say that Keith is very knowledgeable about the 2.0T. He is a very busy guy. 
$20.00 says it is the dv or a boost leak by the d.v...










_Modified by hawaiian5-0 at 8:19 PM 6-27-2007_


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (RSGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RSGLI* »_I was just making a statement.The problem is that you are not listening to what i am saying I am not going to wast money on parts that are covered under warranty by my dealer. Just because their are several people having the pcv and dv failing does not mean that that is whats wrong with my car. It also depends on how hard you drive the car to i don't drive my car like a bat out of hell everyday all day. so as you have read in previous post from APR they don't have any other solutions to fix my problem besides bringing them the my car. And since you know so much what value blocks do you go in to log the requested boost my buddy has vag-com and when we log it a couple of weeks ago he did not know if he was logging the correct things but it said my highest peak boost was 2.2 mb (millibar) i think that is 34psi but i don't think we were in the correct area.

Stop taking your car to this guy immediately. 2.2mbar is a lot less than 1 PSI.
http://www.google.com/search?q...fox-a
Now if you are talking 2200 mbar that's 31 PSI. If you could get that out of your k03 I think the Revo boyzzzzzz on here would want to know how. In any case your friend forgot the simple task of subtracting your local atmospheric pressure at the time, something a skilled tech would know to do... In which case you would (probably) be making something like 1200 mbar or around 17.5 PSI. That's pretty close to APR Stage II+ boost levels (depending on gear and load and blah blah blah).
As others have said DV or PCV...
Fighting these people's help is like arguing with your doctor about how to set the bone in your broken arm...


----------



## RSGLI (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Cel Code P0299 With Apr Stage 2+ Flash After VW Reflash Recall (hawaiian5-0)*

have you read all my post oh i guess not so you owe my 20.00 by the way Keith is just a sales guy not a mechanic so when he has a ASE patch on his shirt let me know. Im sorry he is knowable about something that is blowing up his R32 3 times







.

_Modified by RSGLI at 8:47 PM 6-27-2007_


_Modified by svander at 7:32 AM 6-28-2007_


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Cel Code P0299 With Apr Stage 2+ Flash After VW Reflash Recall (RSGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RSGLI* »_You dumb ass have you read all my post oh i guess not so you owe my 20.00 by the way Keith is just a sales guy not a mechanic so when he has a ASE patch on his shirt let me know.

Nice.


----------



## RSGLI (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (magilson)*

It is 2200 mb but like i said i thing we were looking in the wrong area



_Modified by RSGLI at 8:51 PM 6-27-2007_


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (RSGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RSGLI* »_Thanks for the comment i am Glad to see someone agrees with me







. It is 2200 mb but like i said i thing we were looking in the wrong area


Then you misread the quote. My point was that your doctor (in this case a lot of people on here helping you) is smarter than you, so why argue when he's setting your arm which you obviously can't set yourself (in this case your CEL)...
But by all means, keep taking it to the tech who saw your turbo making 31 PSI... Because he must have been in the right place unless he can't read the label file Ross-Tech wrote for everyone to see...


----------



## RSGLI (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (magilson)*

It was not my tech who did the logs it was my buddy that has vag-com. Plaese read my post and what i wrote







.


_Modified by RSGLI at 8:54 PM 6-27-2007_


----------



## RSGLI (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (magilson)*

Actually arguing with people who knows what they are talking about is pointless to a bunch of people who are just assumes and parts changers who only knows what they read what is on the Internet and are not mechanics. i tell you if all of the people on here like you who keeps saying the same thing would never make it as techs yall would be fired for not correctly diaging the problem.


----------



## hawaiian5-0 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Cel Code P0299 With Apr Stage 2+ Flash After VW Reflash Recall (RSGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RSGLI* »_You dumb ass have you read all my post oh i guess not so you owe my 20.00 by the way Keith is just a sales guy not a mechanic so when he has a ASE patch on his shirt let me know. Im sorry he is knowable about something that is blowing up his R32 3 times







.

_Modified by RSGLI at 8:47 PM 6-27-2007_

And with comments like that I am sure everyone will help you out. Learn some communication skills and then show some respect. I am not saying Keith is the greatest or whatev. But the guy works there and your assuming that if you and 3 other peeps are having CEL with the software that this is the problem. Dont you think there would be more people calling and complaining. 
VAG never makes mistakes anyways, everything they engineer on your car is perfect. Warranty flashes by the dealer suck, I know first hand. They did one on my B7, bye bye REVO. goood luck.








I would take it to a different dealer and have the warranty flash done again. The dealer flash file might have been dirty or incompletely uploaded. All it takes is 1 peice of code to be missing or corrupted, but thats only if you think and know it is software related. 
_Modified by hawaiian5-0 at 10:48 PM 6-27-2007_


_Modified by hawaiian5-0 at 10:55 PM 6-27-2007_


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (bhvrdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I would like to see actual vs. requested boost and the advanced i.d. dtc info.



_Quote, originally posted by *kmk_53* »_So what did the logs say? I know what you told me but did it shed any light on your problem?


_Quote, originally posted by *bhvrdr* »_
At the very least take some logs in third gear and post them up here.
cheers! mike


_Quote, originally posted by *bhvrdr* »_
I was wondering this before. Can you get us some logs? I think it will really help people be able to help you.
cheers! Mike


??? It really help if you run the logs first and post them up here. I'm sure people would be glad to help you interpret them or your mechanic has. I assume he has run the logs already? Try running one on boost and N75 duty. Anyone else think of a good 3rd channel to log with those?
cheers! Mike


_Modified by bhvrdr at 5:22 AM 6-28-2007_


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (bhvrdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RSGLI* »_You dumb ass have you read all my post oh i guess not so you owe my 20.00 by the way Keith is just a sales guy not a mechanic so when he has a ASE patch on his shirt let me know. Im sorry he is knowable about something that is blowing up his R32 3 times







.

_Modified by RSGLI at 8:47 PM 6-27-2007_



_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_
Nice.


_Quote, originally posted by *moby* »_Well, Keith is just the sales guy, and has spread more mis-information here than Dave has. At least Keith can apologize for his mistakes, but I hear that this takes 18 months to happen











_Quote, originally posted by *RSGLI* »_It was not my tech who did the logs it was my buddy that has vag-com. Plaese read my post and what i wrote







.

_Modified by RSGLI at 8:54 PM 6-27-2007_

It's obvious that this thread needs more dead horse icons.

_Quote, originally posted by *bhvrdr* »_
??? It really help if you run the logs first and post them up here. I'm sure people would be glad to help you interpret them or *your mechanic has. I assume he has run the logs already?* Try running one on boost and N75 duty. Anyone else think of a good 3rd channel to log with those?
cheers! Mike

_Modified by bhvrdr at 5:22 AM 6-28-2007_

Again, more dead horse icons








Let's examine a post before the beaver doctor again:


_Quote, originally posted by *RSGLI* »_It was not my tech who did the logs it was my buddy that has vag-com. Plaese read my post and what i wrote







.

_Modified by RSGLI at 8:54 PM 6-27-2007_


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (RSGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RSGLI* »_ And since you know so much what value blocks do you go in to log the requested boost my buddy has vag-com and when we log it a couple of weeks ago he did not know if he was logging the correct things but it said my highest peak boost was 2.2 mb (millibar) i think that is 34psi but i don't think we were in the correct area.

2200mb is absolute. Subtract, a guess, of 1000mb atmospheric, and you have 1200mb. Vag-com is doing what it does. You just need to convert it properly.
1200 * .0145 = ~17.4 PSI


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
2200mb is absolute. Subtract, a guess, of 1000mb atmospheric, and you have 1200mb. Vag-com is doing what it does. You just need to convert it properly.
1200 * .0145 = ~17.4 PSI

You should examine the thread again. This has already been said. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_
You should examine the thread again. This has already been said. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Apparently it didn't stick







Lot's of that going on, from all sides, in this thread.


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
It's obvious that this thread needs more dead horse icons.
Again, more dead horse icons








Let's examine a post before the beaver doctor again:



Umm, I read that his friend had vagged his car. That doesnt change my post. He has stated that his mechanic checked his car out thoroughly so again, I am stating that I assume he has also taken logs so AGAIN as I said maybe the OP could either take more logs or get them from his mechanic if he had taken any. Read MY post again. I put a "?" after "I assume your mechanic has taken them already?" to indicate wondering whether he has logs from his competent mechanic rather than his buddy. I would not have put a "?" and asked if his buddy ran the logs arleady since he already posted he had logs run from his buddy. It doesnt appear they are able to interpret them well though so I would ask for them from his mechanic who may have logged or again ask him to get some logs. Either way, as it has been posted since the first page from many members, perhaps some logging would help us see what is going on. 
cheers! Mike


_Modified by bhvrdr at 7:42 AM 6-28-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: Cel Code P0299 With Apr Stage 2+ Flash After VW Reflash Recall (RSGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RSGLI* »_You dumb ass have you read all my post oh i guess not so you owe my 20.00 by the way Keith is just a sales guy not a mechanic so when he has a ASE patch on his shirt let me know. Im sorry he is knowable about something that is blowing up his R32 3 times







.

_Modified by RSGLI at 8:47 PM 6-27-2007_








Just please stop. Your lies and misinformation are entertaining but a waste of time this has now become.


----------



## Spongebobnopants (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (RSGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RSGLI* »_Actually arguing with people who knows what they are talking about is pointless to a bunch of people who are just assumes and parts changers who only knows what they read what is on the Internet and are not mechanics. i tell you if all of the people on here like you who keeps saying the same thing would never make it as techs yall would be fired for not correctly diaging the problem.

I have no idea whats going on in this thread, but could you please use the little ABC Check box before hitting the Submit button. He will make u look smarter


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Cel Code P0299 With Apr Stage 2+ Flash After VW Reflash Recall ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_







Just please stop. Your lies and misinformation are entertaining but a waste of time this has now become.



NICE!!!! This thread needs more posts like this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Mike, I agree that he should post the logs so we can see what he's claiming! But people are kinda going in circles in this thread. I think it's cooked.


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Cel Code P0299 With Apr Stage 2+ Flash After VW Reflash Recall (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
NICE!!!! This thread needs more posts like this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Mike, I agree that he should post the logs so we can see what he's claiming! But people are kinda going in circles in this thread. I think it's cooked.


Yeah, i'm with you. I dont see how it can move forward without any new informatin being provided (logs). Oh well. At least the thread seemed to help 2 other posters who said they don't have the CEL anymore. 
cheers! mike


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: Cel Code P0299 With Apr Stage 2+ Flash After VW Reflash Recall (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
NICE!!!! This thread needs more posts like this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


More yoda speak you require?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Cel Code P0299 With Apr Stage 2+ Flash After VW Reflash Recall ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
More yoda speak you require?

that's exactly what I was thinking on your last post! or...
post keith last think I grap yoda


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Cel Code P0299 With Apr Stage 2+ Flash After VW Reflash Recall (bhvrdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhvrdr* »_
Yeah, i'm with you. I dont see how it can move forward without any new informatin being provided (logs). Oh well. At least the thread seemed to help 2 other posters who said they don't have the CEL anymore. 
cheers! mike

No doubt! We are definitely happy to see that those two posters were able to resolve their issue(s) with this help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RSGLI (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Cel Code P0299 With Apr Stage 2+ Flash After VW Reflash Recall ([email protected])*

So you are saying you did not destroy the oil pan and run the car out of oil twice and screw up the motor a 7500 miles and the guy came for Germany to fix you car in Mobile. I guess they are all lies then. Yea George told me about the oil stream that led him to your car. But that is besides the point what are you guy's want to do bring it to auburn or not you still never answered. 
_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_







Just please stop. Your lies and misinformation are entertaining but a waste of time this has now become.


----------



## RSGLI (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Cel Code P0299 With Apr Stage 2+ Flash After VW Reflash Recall ([email protected])*

Well Andy me and Danial need to know what value blocks to go in to do logs its like i said before i think he was looking at the wrong thing because it is different form the mk4's so let me know and we will re log this weekend. Since no one Else can answer my question but talks ****.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Cel Code P0299 With Apr Stage 2+ Flash After VW Reflash Recall (RSGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RSGLI* »_Well Andy me and Danial need to know what value blocks to go in to do logs its like i said before i think he was looking at the wrong thing because it is different form the mk4's so let me know and we will re log this weekend. Since no one Else can answer my question but talks ****. 

115 (Boost Actual/Specified) and 114 (N75 Duty Cycle), same as the MKIV.
Dave


----------



## RSGLI (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (Spongebobnopants)*

Big deal a few misspelled words it is pointless to even to Post that because their are other people who has posted with misspelled words if you cant answer any questions that i have posted* DON'T POST *








_Quote, originally posted by *Spongebobnopants* »_
I have no idea whats going on in this thread, but could you please use the little ABC Check box before hitting the Submit button. He will make u look smarter


----------



## RSGLI (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Cel Code P0299 With Apr Stage 2+ Flash After VW Reflash Recall (syntrix)*

*Thank you soneone finally answerd my question* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Cel Code P0299 With Apr Stage 2+ Flash After VW Reflash Recall (RSGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RSGLI* »_So you are saying you did not destroy the oil pan and run the car out of oil twice and screw up the motor a 7500 miles and the guy came for Germany to fix you car in Mobile. I guess they are all lies then. Yea George told me about the oil stream that led him to your car. But that is besides the point what are you guy's want to do bring it to auburn or not you still never answered. 

I just searched for his new topics in archives, not posts in threads. I think I know why keith is so passionate about EGT's now: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2169144
I'm sure he got it all sorted out, and it's water under the bridge by now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Cel Code P0299 With Apr Stage 2+ Flash After VW Reflash Recall (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
I just searched for his new topics in archives, not posts in threads. I think I know why keith is so passionate about EGT's now: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2169144
I'm sure he got it all sorted out, and it's water under the bridge by now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Right because if you read the thread, you'd realize that the fire was caused by a bad wiring job for a secondary power outlet








Dave


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Cel Code P0299 With Apr Stage 2+ Flash After VW Reflash Recall (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Right because if you read the thread, you'd realize that the fire was caused by a bad wiring job for a secondary power outlet








Dave

I thought it was a coin that shorted two power taps under console. Do you have the link so I can read it again?
This thread needs more Dave.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Cel Code P0299 With Apr Stage 2+ Flash After VW Reflash Recall (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
I thought it was a coin that shorted two power taps under console. Do you have the link so I can read it again?
This thread needs more Dave.









Good wiring doesn't have leads exposed.
This forum needs less Lee








Dave


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Cel Code P0299 With Apr Stage 2+ Flash After VW Reflash Recall (crew219)*

I don't know how to interpret Keith's post then. Did it hit the outlets where it's exposed, the distribution block, the fuses, or dave's ****?

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I installed 2 auxiallary power outlets in the center console area and a penny fell through the console, I keep change in the ashtray, and bridged the 2 power connections on the outlets together. the fuses were inline towards the power distribution block so there was the opportunity for a wire insulation fire up to the fuses and they caught other wire on fire, etc. talk about one in a million chance, a penny fell perfectly onto the back of them.

But it caught on fire, which is why I commented on EGT's. I'm sure he was running APR on his R32


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Cel Code P0299 With Apr Stage 2+ Flash After VW Reflash Recall (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_I don't know how to interpret Keith's post then. Did it hit the outlets where it's exposed, the distribution block, the fuses, or dave's ****?
But it caught on fire, which is why I commented on EGT's. I'm sure he was running APR on his R32









As usual, you're going off topic and dragging another thread into your troll-dom. 
Would be nice if you actually contributed to this forum, but then I suppose it'd require that you actually own a 2.0t FSI.








Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: Cel Code P0299 With Apr Stage 2+ Flash After VW Reflash Recall (RSGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RSGLI* »_So you are saying you did not destroy the oil pan and run the car out of oil twice and screw up the motor a 7500 miles and the guy came for Germany to fix you car in Mobile. I guess they are all lies then. Yea George told me about the oil stream that led him to your car. But that is besides the point what are you guy's want to do bring it to auburn or not you still never answered. 

yes, I am not saying that. The R had an unsealed head gasket at the first oil change purchased new, headgasket under warranty. That's when VW sent a tech from Germany.
I hit an animal, aux rad had a small leak, rad support was pushed into recalled coolant hose, all coolant leaked instantly, temp sensor never reported over heating, head warped.
Put the car on the ground with H&R's, unmarked road work, oil pan cracked, replaced oil pan.
Enough about my car though.
No, I don't want you to bring your car to Auburn.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Cel Code P0299 With Apr Stage 2+ Flash After VW Reflash Recall ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
No, I don't want you to bring your car to Auburn.

And there we have it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Thanks for the extra info, Keith!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: Cel Code P0299 With Apr Stage 2+ Flash After VW Reflash Recall (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
I just searched for his new topics in archives, not posts in threads. I think I know why keith is so passionate about EGT's now: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2169144
I'm sure he got it all sorted out, and it's water under the bridge by now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

really? electrical fires and egt's are related how exactly? and my personal experiences with a car that has honestly seemed to plague me since I first test drove one has exactly what to do with other tuning companies that deviate from oem specs?


----------



## Mike0105 (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: Cel Code P0299 With Apr Stage 2+ Flash After VW Reflash Recall (crew219)*

Syntrix/crew please stop being children.








Thank You


----------



## svander (Oct 31, 2003)

*Re: Cel Code P0299 With Apr Stage 2+ Flash After VW Reflash Recall ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Syntrix/crew please stop being children.








Thank You

This is the last warning this thread gets.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Cel Code P0299 With Apr Stage 2+ Flash After VW Reflash Recall ([email protected])*

I can vouch for all of this as I was riding with Keith at the time of the Animal incident, as well as being around the oil pan issue and unsealded head from the factory. Nothing Keith did caused any damage to the vehicle, other than maybe having the car TOO low. 
None of which describe or indicate Keith having a lack of knowledge when it comes to VW/Audi and being able to work on them. 
I understand your having issue(s) with your car Brian, but please don't come on here and try to bash individuals such as Keith or I that have tried numerous times to support you! 
Anything with Keiths vehicle or bad luck have anything to do with your car and a failed DV or PCV issue. Please lower your E-Tone, and go do something productive.











_Modified by [email protected] at 1:08 PM 6-28-2007_


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: Cel Code P0299 With Apr Stage 2+ Flash After VW Reflash Recall ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Please lower your E-Tone, and go do something productive.











Yes we all very well know that the only way to have a right to say what you want on these forums is to have an @apr username... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Mike0105 (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: Cel Code P0299 With Apr Stage 2+ Flash After VW Reflash Recall (svander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *svander* »_
This is the last warning this thread gets.

This one is done


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Cel Code P0299 With Apr Stage 2+ Flash After VW Reflash Recall (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
Yes we all very well know that the only way to have a right to say what you want on these forums is to have an @apr username... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Kiss my ass Chris...








You of all people have one of the bigger mouths on this forum and you know it. You speak your mind all the time, often crossing the line of being reasonable and we've looked the other way for years so don't play that card with us.
I've spoken to a few people including Keith about toning down the comments and petty bickering in this forum. This is supposed to be a technical resource for readers, not a platform for a handful of people to have a constant pissing match.
All I'm asking is that you guys dial it back a notch and try and keep things level headed.
- jamie


----------

